# Inauguration Day tomorrow



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 19, 2009)

Tomorrow, we in the US are officially through with the Bush administration.  I am looking forward to seeing the changes that are coming in our countries future.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank. Friggin. God. 

[action= ]PHEW![/action]


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

Obama is quite possibly the coolest politician to go by, so if he runs things as well as he glides into a room, then we're in the money.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 19, 2009)

CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, Obama is a cool dude. I'm a pretty big fan of his - all the nay-sayers and fear mongerers just have him all wrong. I think he's going to rock.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't wait to find out what his policies are!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeff, he has a website and has made a lot of speeches about policy. What is it that is so hard to figure out?


----------



## thebhef (Jan 19, 2009)

Boom, baby!


----------



## renzoip (Jan 20, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


>



+1 Bush's terms were the longest 8 years ever!


----------



## winterlover (Jan 20, 2009)

there should be a smily of a smiy shooting himself. i would put this here.
i despise obama...

not to troll or nething, just cannot stand him. i'd rather vote for a used condom. he rubs me the wrong way...
i voted for McCain and proudly. its Americas youth that'll fail this country, along with the help of those in high places. the pussification of the average american through media, religious, and political softening is bullshit. peace is not progress, but ignorant blindness. at least during what we call "war" we're getting shit done, one way or another.
look how civilizations flourish after war periods, technological advancements, etc (ex:WWI-WWII) 
Change? change my ass, its the same thing, same thesbians as before with just a different mask. "Your vote matters" is the biggest modern paradigm i can think of.

i'll be one of those crazy fucks tucked away in the sticks all by myself with all my guns.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there should be a smily of a smiy shooting himself. i would put this here.
> i despise obama...
> 
> not to troll or nething, just cannot stand him. i'd rather vote for a used condom. he rubs me the wrong way...
> ...


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there should be a smily of a smiy shooting himself. i would put this here.
> i despise obama...
> 
> not to troll or nething, just cannot stand him. i'd rather vote for a used condom. he rubs me the wrong way...
> ...



Wow. You're ignorant.


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Wow. You're ignorant.





i second that. you sit there and say thats it's america's youth that will fail the country. explain yourself.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 20, 2009)

Anybody else watching CNN right now?


----------



## Neil (Jan 20, 2009)

Watching on BBC News 24


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

Watching the AP feed on the Air America homepage.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching the CNN live feed. It keeps freezing.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 20, 2009)

I, for one, am very excited to see that we're switching out a statist with little respect for individual rights with *another* statist with little respect for individual rights - surely this will change everything!

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2009)

^


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 20, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> Jeff, he has a website and has made a lot of speeches about policy. What is it that is so hard to figure out?


I thought my sarcasm was obvious, I guess not.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Tomorrow, we in the US are officially through with the Bush administration.  I am looking forward to seeing the changes that are coming in our countries future.



Now that Bush is gone, there is one industry that is collapsing... The "Anti-Bush" clothing and memorablillia companys are suffering now.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds like *someone* needs a bailout...

Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 20, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Sounds like *someone* needs a bailout...
> 
> Jeff


they can move to the anti-hillary camp if they want to


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jan 20, 2009)

I just wanna know one thing...who's fault was the oath blunder?!!

Man I died a little inside. If only life had a rewind button eh?


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> I just wanna know one thing...who's fault was the oath blunder?!!
> 
> Man I died a little inside. If only life had a rewind button eh?



 Right...?

The delivery was a little "different" then usual, I think... but Obama was a little quick to answer *nervous, it seemed*


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2009)

He did fine.

Speech was kind of long winded, as in it wasnt particularly inspiring or energetic. 

But hey no Bush, right? It was particularly satisfying to see Cheney look like a train wreck.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiger said:


> He did fine.
> 
> Speech was kind of long winded, as in it wasnt particularly inspiring or energetic.
> 
> But hey no Bush, right? It was particularly satisfying to see Cheney look like a train wreck.



That made my day too.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiger said:


> But hey no Bush, right? It was particularly satisfying to see Cheney look like a train wreck.



I was trying to be respectful, but I had to laugh everytime they showed that guy. Really never liked him in the least.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 20, 2009)

He delivered one of his trademarked "good" speeches which said a bunch of things impossible to disagree with. When that pen starts signing executive mandates in a couple hours we'll see what's really in store for us. Keep an eye on the stock market. The way in which wallstreet closes this week will likely paint a picture for the rest of the year. 

And then on to the man himself, he's going to be a huge disappointment. it won't be because of anything he does or doesn't do, it will be because people have unrealistic expectations for him. Many people hold him in such high regard as being a Christ-like figure, but he's still bound by the limitations set forth by the Constitution just like every president before him. Your mortgage isn't going to magically go down. He's not going to pay your gas or electric bills. Your car isn't going to magically get paid off. Furthermore, he is in his first term, so he's not going to do anything that really risks his re-election. And if he starts politicking one way and the economy responds unfavorably, you better bet he'll start politicking the other. 

America is not great because of it's Presidents or it's Government. America is great because of the people that comprise it. 

Today you witnessed a historic event, our nation seeing the inauguration of it's first non-white President. You're also seeing the fruition of a campaign that outspent it's competition nearly 5 to 1 to win by a ~5% margin in the popular vote. We've made our bed, now we get to sleep in it. So here's to hoping that it is as wonderful as our very eloquent Commander and Chief has promised us it is. 

The one thing I didn't like about the whole ceremony was the constant reminder of race and the constant "exploitation of the poor, indifference of the rich". Class warfare would not be a pretty way to start this administration. I guess we'll see soon.

In the meantime, "Anti-Bush" bedwetters are going to have to find a new thing to whine about. And anyone care to place bets on how long "It's all Bush's fault" will be heard? That's all we've heard out of Congress since D's took over in 06 and they haven't gotten much done. There are no excuses now.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

^




RenegadeDave said:


> That's all we've heard out of Congress since D's took over in 06 and they haven't gotten much done.



Well, considering I'm not a fan of the Democratic _*they have a name, you know *_ leadership in Congress (Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reed, Chuck Schumer, Diane Feinstein, etc. all turn my stomach) , the majority of their big "change" type legislation was either vetoed, filibustered, or threatened with either before it got off the ground. They've been too yellow-bellied to fight hard for it, but perhaps that's for the best. 

Personally? Yeah, I'm a Democrat but that doesn't make me a 'crooked, diehard tax-and-spend liberal' and I think we're looking at a party and campaign that won because they _weren't_ that way. The Republicans had 8 years _*give or take, since the Democrats took the Congress on '06, but I'd argue Clinton had 'neo-conservative economic ideologies, among other traits*_ to shape this nation through their policies and their ideas and that's where we are right now. Now it's somebody else's turn. 

Also, I can agree with you on a lot of things but you're not going to get anywhere calling me a "bed wetter", you sore loser.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 20, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> He delivered one of his trademarked "good" speeches which said a bunch of things impossible to disagree with. When that pen starts signing executive mandates in a couple hours we'll see what's really in store for us. Keep an eye on the stock market. The way in which wallstreet closes this week will likely paint a picture for the rest of the year.
> 
> And then on to the man himself, he's going to be a huge disappointment. it won't be because of anything he does or doesn't do, it will be because people have unrealistic expectations for him. Many people hold him in such high regard as being a Christ-like figure, but he's still bound by the limitations set forth by the Constitution just like every president before him. Your mortgage isn't going to magically go down. He's not going to pay your gas or electric bills. Your car isn't going to magically get paid off. Furthermore, he is in his first term, so he's not going to do anything that really risks his re-election. And if he starts politicking one way and the economy responds unfavorably, you better bet he'll start politicking the other.
> 
> ...



I don't see how wallstreet's reaction this week is an indication of anything. 

His economic policies are already very well known, he's laid out much of his plans already, what's wallstreet gonna react to, how the light catches his rugged cheeks during the speech? 

And you're just being negative about his race remarks. He's not trying to start a culture/race war, in fact making peace with each other and the world was the message I heard, it may as well be a big empty promise but you're bashing him for the Opposite of what he said he'd do. Bash right man!  

Believe it or not Bush and Cheney will be blamed for problems long after they're gone. I don't imagine the USA and the world to just magically fix all the damage they've done tomorrow. 

Speaking of Bush bashing.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was more pointing the bed wetting comment at people like Cindy Shehan (however you spell it) and anyone else living in a tree in Crawford Texas. There are entirely more prudent and effective ways to enact public policy reform then her "HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT ME" brand of "activism". 

As for D's and R's, I call them that because it's easier to type. But I do call it the "Democrat" party for 2 reasons: 1. Republicans belong to the Republican party, Socialists belong to the Socialist party, Libertarians the Libertarian party, etc etc and 2. I'm a contrarian and I enjoy seeing peoples boxers get in a bunch over something so trivial as that. 

I would agree with you on D's current leadership in Congress. How Nancy Pelosi was ever elected to anything higher than PTA council is far beyond me. 

R's don't have it any better, but now they're the ones who get to throw the punches from the sidelines like the D's did the first 6 years of W's presidency.

I'm very much a realist more than a sore loser, based off my understanding of economics and the market, I honestly don't think Obama's economic platform is going to accomplish any growth in the market. If anything (if he continues to let Corporate tax rates be the 2nd highest in the world and he raises capital gains taxes), I'm afraid they'll hurt it. He seems pragmatic so I hope that serves him well and he has the gall to break party line when the party is wrong. 

He's got tremendous potential to enact the change he promised, I just hope that it's not a change to mediocrity. Hope for the best, be prepared for the worst.



silentrage said:


> I don't see how wallstreet's reaction this week is an indication of anything.
> 
> His economic policies are already very well known, he's laid out much of his plans already, what's wallstreet gonna react to, how the light catches his rugged cheeks during the speech?
> 
> ...




I'm not bashing him for anything, it was a fine speech. I was more concerned with the presence of race in the fear that Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton will be returning to the forefront of American commentary rather than continuing their rightful slow slip into obscurity. 

I said the end of the week and not the end of the day for a reason, he'll start signing his mandates. His economic platform evolved a good deal over his campaign. I think what we'll see now that he's in office will be further evolved still.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope to God whom I don't technically believe in that his actions will at least remotely match up to his words.

Oh yeah, Fuck Al Sharpton, Fuck Jesse Jackson, Fuck Ann Coultour, Fuck Bill O'Reily, in fact just lock them in a cluster anal fuck for eternity.
Let people hate for themselves!


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 20, 2009)

he fucked up the oath haha


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!





There you are. Don't spend it all in one place.



JBroll said:


> I, for one, am very excited to see that we're switching out a statist with little respect for individual rights with *another* statist with little respect for individual rights - surely this will change everything!
> 
> Jeff



Surely it will!



JakeRI said:


> he fucked up the oath haha



We need Youtube clips.

NOW DAMMIT!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there should be a smily of a smiy shooting himself. i would put this here.
> i despise obama...
> 
> not to troll or nething, just cannot stand him. i'd rather vote for a used condom. he rubs me the wrong way...
> ...



Really? I thought that ignorance was dropping bombs on someone else because they pissed you off.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, slightly on-topic, slightly off, FUCK GM. I'm watching the progression to the White House right now, and I'm hearing a fucking cacophony of SQUEAAAAAALLLLLLLLING brakes. You'd fucking think that they'd at least try to fix that on the President's limo for fuck sakes.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice observation.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Nice observation.



That is the one thing that drives me to fucking murder, is when I hear brakes squealing. 

Also, an observation... Michelle Obama had a curious look of distaste on her face as she watched the military march. Things that make you go, hmm...


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Also, an observation... Michelle Obama had a curious look of distaste on her face as she watched the military march. Things that make you go, hmm...



Meh. I saw a look of distaste on her face when that woman read her lousy poem, and a few other times. I think that's just the look her face defaults to unless it's smiling.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Well, slightly on-topic, slightly off, FUCK GM. I'm watching the progression to the White House right now, and I'm hearing a fucking cacophony of SQUEAAAAAALLLLLLLLING brakes. You'd fucking think that they'd at least try to fix that on the President's limo for fuck sakes.



roflskiltskin!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

sami said:


> roflskiltskin!



Do I amuse you baby, do I? 

Also, Fox News needs a new audio guy. It's all distortion on the fucking live stream.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 20, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I, for one, am very excited to see that we're switching out a statist with little respect for individual rights with *another* statist with little respect for individual rights - surely this will change everything!
> 
> Jeff



Quoted for truth.

For me, he's just another politician. 

It's going to be another 4 years of a president, and just like with all of the prior presidents, I'm really not expecting much to happen.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Do I amuse you baby, do I?
> 
> Also, Fox News needs a new audio guy. It's all distortion on the fucking live stream.



There was a fuck ton of people there - its kinda hard to manage all of that.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> There was a fuck ton of people there - its kinda hard to manage all of that.



This was after the commotion died down, and 1 or 2 people were peaking the mics...


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 20, 2009)

So is weed going to be decriminalized? I hope Australia follows


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 20, 2009)

william93 said:


> So is weed going to be decriminalized? I hope Australia follows



I doubt it. Obama is going to be nearly as pro-war as his predecessors. Which includes the war on drugs.


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Do I amuse you baby, do I?



now THAT was a creepy post


----------



## Trespass (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 21, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I doubt it. Obama is going to be nearly as pro-war as his predecessors. Which includes the war on drugs.



damn.. I saw a video on youtube a while ago, it was him supporting decriminalizing weed.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 21, 2009)

william93 said:


> damn.. I saw a video on youtube a while ago, it was him supporting decriminalizing weed.



Similar stuff from Clinton back in the day, but nobody kept a video record of it. And we had 8 years of guess what, no decriminalization. 

The political candidates in our country make boisterous claims, and then don't back them up. There's really very little difference from one president to the other nowadays. 

I make the prediction now, he will appear kowtowed to the American family, who views all drugs (weed included), as something worse than murder.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


>


 
+1,000,000. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, Obama is a cool dude. I'm a pretty big fan of his - all the nay-sayers and fear mongerers just have him all wrong. I think he's going to rock.


 
Truth, though there's going to be a whole fuck-ton of expectations put on him that he may (probably) not be able to live up to. He seems like a strong person though, and i think that's what America, and indeed the world, needs.



winterlover said:


> there should be a smily of a smiy shooting himself. i would put this here.
> i despise obama...
> 
> not to troll or nething, just cannot stand him. i'd rather vote for a used condom. he rubs me the wrong way...
> ...


 
I appreciate that you have a different opinion and all dude, but seriously, that is one of the most ignorant posts i have seen in a long time. Just because a country _isnt _at war, does _NOT_ mean its not getting anything done. All it means is that it hasnt managed to piss anyone else off for the time being. Science advances at the same rate during times of peace, as in times of war, its just focused on the Military advancement.

Its not 'the government' that's "pussifying" the youth of today, its the parents, the douchebags who cannot take _ANY_ responsibility for their (or anyone elses) actions. Like you. You blame the government for these bullshit issues, when in reality its nothing _to do_ with them. You want the kids to toughen the fuck up a bit? Tell that to the parents raising them, tell the kids where to stick it, hell just act like you actualy _have_ some control as a parent.

Its the people like you who are the problem, "Theres no such thing as change", well there fucking won't be if you are physically opposed to the notion before you even get the chance... when the time comes for it to happen, you'll be too wrapped up in your own bullshit to know it, and everything will fail accordingly.



TomAwesome said:


> Anybody else watching CNN right now?


 
Unfortunately, i missed it 



JBroll said:


> I, for one, am very excited to see that we're switching out a statist with little respect for individual rights with *another* statist with little respect for individual rights - surely this will change everything!
> 
> Jeff


 
Im hoping it will be different. If nothing else, he seems intelligent enough to be the leader of a country, i hope it counts for something. But i hear you, Jeff.



RenegadeDave said:


> He delivered one of his trademarked "good" speeches which said a bunch of things impossible to disagree with. When that pen starts signing executive mandates in a couple hours we'll see what's really in store for us. Keep an eye on the stock market. The way in which wallstreet closes this week will likely paint a picture for the rest of the year.
> 
> And then on to the man himself, he's going to be a huge disappointment. it won't be because of anything he does or doesn't do, it will be because people have unrealistic expectations for him. Many people hold him in such high regard as being a Christ-like figure, but he's still bound by the limitations set forth by the Constitution just like every president before him. Your mortgage isn't going to magically go down. He's not going to pay your gas or electric bills. Your car isn't going to magically get paid off. Furthermore, he is in his first term, so he's not going to do anything that really risks his re-election. And if he starts politicking one way and the economy responds unfavorably, you better bet he'll start politicking the other.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with most of that. Its true that he won't live up to a lot of peoples outlandish expectations, _but_ i hope he can live up to part of it... 

Only time will tell, i hope everyone at least makes the most of it.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 21, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Similar stuff from Clinton back in the day, but nobody kept a video record of it. And we had 8 years of guess what, no decriminalization.
> 
> The political candidates in our country make boisterous claims, and then don't back them up. There's really very little difference from one president to the other nowadays.
> 
> I make the prediction now, he will appear kowtowed to the American family, who views all drugs (weed included), as something worse than murder.



gaahh .. that angers me ..


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 21, 2009)

Trespass said:


>




Not as I funny as I had hoped. It actually does look like normal nervousness.


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 21, 2009)

weeds decriminalized (under an oz) in Massachusetts


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly, decriminalization of Marijuana would likely help reign in suffering budgets on the local and national levels. BUT on the other hand, if it's decriminalized, it will likely become regulated by the government, so be prepared for more waste and excess.


----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> That's all we've heard out of Congress since D's took over in 06 and they haven't gotten much done. There are no excuses now.




Randy pretty much tackled this for me but...
To be fair, that majority we had was _Joe Lieberman_


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 21, 2009)

Groff said:


> Randy pretty much tackled this for me but...
> To be fair, that majority we had was _Joe Lieberman_



I could be wrong, but I recall that Lieberman votes with party 85% of the time. 

Personally I like to think of my politicians as individuals representing a body of individuals, not simply party members walking lock step in party line.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 21, 2009)

Randy said:


> Wow. You're ignorant.



guess I'm just "one of those republican assholes" dude, it's cool.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 21, 2009)

This takes a lot, but... you made Republicans look even worse.

Jeff


----------



## winterlover (Jan 21, 2009)

there's a different between ignorance and intolerance. 
i'm not the average republican, the only reason i am is because they stand up for the 2nd amendment and military. democrats don't. 

guns and guitars are the only things i really spend money on. they've been talkign about banning all types of guns i love and have on my list to get. a bunch of democrats in the office taking them off my list pisses me off. 
kinda like if ibanez stopped making 7's to yall. so, 
i'm patriotic only because of the 1st and 2nd amendments, and how bad ass our military is. the spec ops units, sharp end of the stick, i respect a good soldier. if you have your morals getting in the way of what needs to be done you're a failure and statistically the number of "good" soldiers has been decreasing every half decade. "pussification" as i said. scared to do what is necessary. that's the failure of our youth.
so this is all my opinion. you can take it with a grain of salt or a grain of gunpowder as most of you like to. you're the idiots freaking out over an opinionated post on the internet.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there's a different between ignorance and intolerance.
> i'm not the average republican, the only reason i am is because they stand up for the 2nd amendment and military. democrats don't.
> 
> guns and guitars are the only things i really spend money on. they've been talkign about banning all types of guns i love and have on my list to get. a bunch of democrats in the office taking them off my list pisses me off.
> ...



And what is necessary thing you have to do? Kicking ass and taking names?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 21, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there's a different between ignorance and intolerance.
> i'm not the average republican, the only reason i am is because they stand up for the 2nd amendment and military. democrats don't.
> 
> guns and guitars are the only things i really spend money on. they've been talkign about banning all types of guns i love and have on my list to get. a bunch of democrats in the office taking them off my list pisses me off.
> ...



The Republicans haven't been too good about the secnd amendment - Brady Bill, anyone? - or the military. The rest of your post was exactly the kind of war-happy bullshit that has screwed us - and the GOP - up recently. I'm easily as pro-second-amendment as a person can be, and I'm embarrassed that it's so poorly defended. (On the other hand, I don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense, so although I doubt you'd call me this to my face I might be a prime example of your ultra-nationalistic and outright bonkers concept of 'pussification'... it has nothing to do with fear and everything to do with human rights...)

Nobody is freaking out, everyone else is just putting up opinionated posts as well - specifically, posts conveying the opinion that you're a twit.

Jeff


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2009)

The sheer volume of ill conceived generalizations in that post (winterlover) is crippling.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 21, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Nobody is freaking out, everyone else is just putting up opinionated posts as well - specifically, posts conveying the opinion that you're a twit.
> 
> Jeff



Trying to pass off a fact as an opinion is such a democrat thing to do. tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Eric (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting fact... yesterday was the worst stock drop Inauguration Day in history...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there's a different between ignorance and intolerance.
> i'm not the average republican, the only reason i am is because they stand up for the 2nd amendment and military. democrats don't.
> 
> guns and guitars are the only things i really spend money on. they've been talkign about banning all types of guns i love and have on my list to get. a bunch of democrats in the office taking them off my list pisses me off.
> ...



"Scared to do what is necessary". So i guess if all that was necessary for your goals was the murder of innocent men, women and children and the destruction of an entire nation then they should just do it right? I mean, Hitler did it... and we wouldnt want to 'pussify' the youth of the country, set a bad example for the kiddies...

You're a fucking moron dude, and _not_ for being a republican, but for being a dickhead with no clue how the world works.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> there's a different between ignorance and intolerance.
> i'm not the average republican, the only reason i am is because they stand up for the 2nd amendment and military. democrats don't.
> 
> guns and guitars are the only things i really spend money on. they've been talkign about banning all types of guns i love and have on my list to get. a bunch of democrats in the office taking them off my list pisses me off.
> ...




Yea because thats not the greatest way to make everybody in the middle east hate you.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 22, 2009)

JBroll said:


> The Republicans haven't been too good about the secnd amendment - Brady Bill, anyone? - or the military. The rest of your post was exactly the kind of war-happy bullshit that has screwed us - and the GOP - up recently. I'm easily as pro-second-amendment as a person can be, and I'm embarrassed that it's so poorly defended. (On the other hand, I don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense, so although I doubt you'd call me this to my face I might be a prime example of your ultra-nationalistic and outright bonkers concept of 'pussification'... it has nothing to do with fear and everything to do with human rights...)
> 
> Nobody is freaking out, everyone else is just putting up opinionated posts as well - specifically, posts conveying the opinion that you're a twit.
> 
> Jeff



you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that. 
there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
in a world of no bad guys and no heroes it won't take long before right and wrong is forgotten anyway. 

like i said once, survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> like i said once, survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.



So i guess you wont be around much longer?


----------



## winterlover (Jan 22, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yea because thats not the greatest way to make everybody in the middle east hate you.



You know how we're gonna stop terrorism? anyone?
when we kill every fucking terrorist. period.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> You know how we're gonna stop terrorism? anyone?
> when we kill every fucking terrorist. period.



No.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

When you kill every 'fucking terrorist', all the _other_ people who are now afraid/pissed off that you did it will turn on you and yours. You will then have to kill all of them. THen all of theirs will do the same, and you will either win, or be bludgeoned to death by your own weapons of bullshit.

Your own ideals breed 'survival of the fittest', but thats not how the world works. In this world, you _have_ to do what you can. There will ALWAYS be things that shit you, things that dont agree with you, and what do you do about them? Blow that shit up too? Fuck you dude. You're an idiot. "Terrorism" will end when _they_ feel like they have some justice in this world, and not a moment before. Whether you think that is reasonable or not, i dont care, thats how it is. You want to kill them all? Maybe you should _enlist?_ and actually contribute, instead of being just another 'pussified youth' of today?

Your way is the weak way out. The tantrum... Oh, they dont like me, well, _fuck em _*throws missiles*. Oh? BUt now that entire _nation_ hates us? _FUCK EM *_throws more missiles*... whats this? Now the _ENTIRE FUCKING WORLD HATES US??? *Gets blown the fuck up*.

_That is what will happen to you and your ideals.


----------



## Eric (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, do you know why every controversial thread on this site ends up getting locked? Because you're all too immature to have grown up debates without cussing and flaming and running your mouths without really knowing what exactly you're saying...


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

haha some of the opinions in this thread need to be re evaluated.

also survival of the fittest would include 'mental fitness' as well for what thats worth 



winterlover said:


> you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.
> there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
> how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
> humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
> ...




nice Samuel L Jackson esq speach, it would work well in a film, but not in the real world.

you say that in society without survival of the fittest where there are no heros or bad guys right and wrong will cease to exist. However, survival of the fittest and right and wrong cannot exist together, it just wouldnt work.

So you have contradicted your own argument im afraid.


----------



## arktan (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> i'm patriotic only because of the 1st and 2nd amendments, and how bad ass our military is. the spec ops units, sharp end of the stick, i respect a good soldier. if you have your morals getting in the way of what needs to be done you're a failure and statistically the number of "good" soldiers has been decreasing every half decade. "pussification" as i said. scared to do what is necessary. that's the failure of our youth.



That's your viewpoint.

Someone posted that you should enlist. Don't do it. People like you do not belong on a battlefield.
I even go a step further and challenge what you said since i believe that the things you posted are only a facade. Just reply me to this one question:
If you really believe what you wrote there, would you leave a wounded comrade on the battlefield since he obviously was weaker than the enemy who hit him?
Does your theory apply there too? If not, then maybe you should rethink your general position.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 22, 2009)

Eric said:


> Hey, do you know why every controversial thread on this site ends up getting locked? Because you're all too immature to have grown up debates without cussing and flaming and running your mouths without really knowing what exactly you're saying...



I _suppose _i could stop cursing...


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

i dont really think profanity is what gets the threads locked. As long as ive been here ive never seen anyone hold back on the expletives!


----------



## Eric (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you missed the point...


----------



## renzoip (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.
> there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
> how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
> humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
> ...



 Dude, please keep going. This is great! I'm getting so much inspiration to write a Black Metal song from reading your posts!


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Eric said:


> I think you missed the point...



i dont think i did.

all im saying is that swear words themselves are no big deal and anyone offended by them probably shouldnt be involved in a controversial debate anyway.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.
> there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
> how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
> humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
> ...



Survival of the fittest is a lie you smoltering retard, your existence is proof of it.
Pigs and cows survive by being tasty and nutritious, dogs and cats survive by being cute as all fuck, programmers survive by typing really fucking fast and drinking enough coffee, they're in no shape or form the fittest of their species. 
Snow leopards are the fucking fittest cats, there are only 50 let in the world.

So if you're as fit as you think, does it mean you'll fck off and die pretty soon?


----------



## JBroll (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.
> there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
> how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
> humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
> ...



I'm not hesitant to save my own ass, but there are better solutions to everything else.

THIS IS NOT SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! We get plenty of great things done without war, they just aren't as explosive - and if you need to kill other people, do me a favor and stay the hell away from densely populated areas.

One of humanity's greatest achievements is defeating 'survival of the fittest' - we can care for people who aren't physically perfect, and it turns out that they can do great things despite physical shortcomings.

"What's that, Stephen Hawking? You can't move out of your wheelchair or speak with your own voice? No more groundbreaking work in physics for you - to the lions!"

"So, yeah, there was, like, this guy, Kurt Godel, who apparently revolutionized modern mathematics, right? But he was always frail and small, and he wouldn't even eat unless his wife took a bite of his food to show that it wasn't poisonous, so... well, you know, survival of the fittest..."

So are you physically perfect in every way? Those in need of corrective lenses, or not in excellent shape, wouldn't survive. We'd also lose millions of brilliant people, who have done more for the world than your pathetic ass ever could, with stupid bullshit like that. You seriously sound like you're not a day over fifteen and just trying to sound tough - I can't believe that you've even considered thinking this through.

Jeff


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> you don't believe in the use of force for anything but self-defense? so your hesitant to attack, thats a weakness. could you load a gun if you knew you'd end up using it to end a life? alot of people say no. and as for human rights, the only rights a human has is birth rights. smarter than animal, the ability to kill your killer first, or be killed. survival of the fittest is the only way anything works and if you disagree yall are the fucking idiots, simple as that.
> there's no such thing as fate. no such thing as god. no such thing as guardian angels. there's the right place at the right time and the wrong place at the wrong time. those who are stronger survive. simple as that.
> how shit has worked for millions of years, and it's how it'll keep working.
> humans cannot operate in true peace, it's impossible. we need to kill each other, whether to control population or for our own unknown twisted pleasures. man needs chaos, and to think we can thrive without it is naive
> ...



You really need to ratchet it down a notch. Seriously. The only thing a post like that is going to accomplish is to throw the whole of the users who hang out in this section of the boards at you, and we prefer to keep things civil, OK?

We don't call people "fucking idiots" around here.


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2009)

winterlover said:


> haha, you're a cunt



You really are abrasive, aren't you? Go be abrasive somewhere else for a day.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 22, 2009)

noodles said:


> You really are abrasive, aren't you? Go be abrasive somewhere else for a day.



Dammit, you beat me to it.


----------



## Eric (Jan 22, 2009)

Nick said:


> i dont think i did.
> 
> all im saying is that swear words themselves are no big deal and anyone offended by them probably shouldnt be involved in a controversial debate anyway.



Yes, clearly Nick, you are the all-knowing. 

The point _was_ that these childish circular name calling matches are getting old... 

I am far from offended by "swear words" but, in a debate, they are and will always be a clear indication of ignorance and a lack of something more valuable to say.


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2009)

Eric said:


> Yes, clearly Nick, you are the all-knowing.
> 
> The point _was_ that these childish circular name calling matches are getting old...
> 
> I am far from offended by "swear words" but, in a debate, they are and will always be a clear indication of ignorance and a lack of something more valuable to say.



QFT 

Calling a politician a "fucking idiot" and backing it up with intelligence, rational discourse? Fine by me. Calling another member of this board a "fucking idiot" Never acceptable.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait why do people like Winterlover talk like they are Vietnam vets who have seen it all and been in the really deep shit and now the true value of life?

I'd like to hear Winterlover happily accept his fate if he were under fire, since 'thats the way its been for millions of years."

What a poser.


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Wait why do people like Winterlover talk like they are Vietnam vets who have seen it all and been in the really deep shit and now the true value of life?
> 
> I'd like to hear Winterlover happily accept his fate if he were under fire, since 'thats the way its been for millions of years."
> 
> What a poser.



I handled it, let it go.


----------



## Panterica (Jan 27, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Wait why do people like Winterlover talk like they are Vietnam vets who have seen it all and been in the really deep shit and now the true value of life?
> 
> I'd like to hear Winterlover happily accept his fate if he were under fire, since 'thats the way its been for millions of years."
> 
> What a poser.



That was pretty dumb, what he said was formed from years of hate, your just ignorant and trying to be tough cause he got banned.
John's actually a pretty cool motherfucker and the last thing he is is a poser. I know him personally



silentrage said:


> Survival of the fittest is a lie you smoltering retard, your existence is proof of it.
> Pigs and cows survive by being tasty and nutritious, dogs and cats survive by being cute as all fuck, programmers survive by typing really fucking fast and drinking enough coffee, they're in no shape or form the fittest of their species.
> Snow leopards are the fucking fittest cats, there are only 50 let in the world.
> 
> So if you're as fit as you think, does it mean you'll fck off and die pretty soon?



...and whoever can shoot their assault rifle best lives!
moron.
survival of the fittest.



arktan said:


> That's your viewpoint.
> 
> Someone posted that you should enlist. Don't do it. People like you do not belong on a battlefield.
> I even go a step further and challenge what you said since i believe that the things you posted are only a facade. Just reply me to this one question:
> ...


 
look, i'm gettin pissed cause i know this dude and he can't defend himself against what he rightly should
I know John, and its funny... that he is ex-military. and the leaving a comrade thing, you're wrong.
thats a horrible thing even to say in jest dude


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Snow leopards are the fucking fittest cats, there are only 50 let in the world.









RAWR!

I think they're quite cute, actually.


----------



## arktan (Jan 27, 2009)

Panterica said:


> look, i'm gettin pissed cause i know this dude and he can't defend himself against what he rightly should
> I know John, and its funny... that he is ex-military. and the leaving a comrade thing, you're wrong.
> thats a horrible thing even to say in jest dude



That's very nice of you to chime in for your friend and i'm sure that he isn't a dick or an asshole (look up my posts, i didn't call him like that nowhere even if he deserved it on a few occasions.) because he has people who know him that are willing to speak up for him.

*BUT* i'll wait for him to respond. And frankly, i don't care if he's ex-military, that's not a ticket for the comments that he posted. He has some double-standards. That's why i asked him the wounded-comrade question. NOBODY should leave a comrade behind and he probably knows that. What he obviously doesn't know is that the same principle applies in other parts of life aswell.

I'll wait for winterlover to answer my question since i asked him. But thanks for your post.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 27, 2009)

Panterica said:


> That was pretty dumb, what he said was formed from years of hate



What does this actually mean?



Panterica said:


> look, i'm gettin pissed cause i know this dude and he can't defend himself against what he rightly should
> I know John, and its funny... that he is ex-military. and the leaving a comrade thing, you're wrong.
> thats a horrible thing even to say in jest dude



It's an easily-reached conclusion from his insistence on 'survival of the fittest', like it or not.

Jeff


----------



## silentrage (Jan 27, 2009)

Panterica said:


> ...and whoever can shoot their assault rifle best lives!
> moron.
> survival of the fittest.



Obviously anyone who doesn't own and operate an assault rifle doesn't deserve to live cuz they're too weak and have no balls, AMIRITE!?!?!?!! 
If you don't own a gun you're not a REAL 'MERIKIN, REAL 'MERIKINS eat grit and kill natives for breakfast, AMIRITE?!?!!?!1

Seriously though, maybe you and your friend have been in situations where you could only survive by being the fittest, so I'll understand if that's how you see life, but I hope you realize that billions of other people without military training survive just fine. 
Besides, being fit is far from just physical, humans didn't get to rule the planet by being tough, Neanderthals were tough, hell some are still alive today , but they got their asses handed.


----------



## Panterica (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't say anything about deserving to live. 
I'm sure John will about the assault rifle thing just cuz thats him, but...
isn't he banned?



troyguitar said:


> RAWR!
> 
> I think they're quite cute, actually.



he looks tight!!!! 


tight like a tiger.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 27, 2009)

It'll probably be a temporary ban for now, hopefully he'll learn the rules instead of earning a longer ban.

Jeff


----------

